# Luxpups



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard of these? Just noticed an ad of theirs so looked it up on the Internet. It led me to a Yorkie forum and according to it, they bring the puppies in from Korea. They are all "teacup" weighing only 1 or 2 lbs.

They ask a lot of money for them and I can imagine the health problems they must have. They have Maltese, Pom, Yorkies and maybe some others but they are all really really small. Whether it is true or not, someone on the Yorkie forum said they give them some shot in Korea so they will not grow. One sold for $10,000.00 in Korea.

Anyone know about these? They are in B.C. Canada.

I think it is criminal, they certainly cannot be healthy being that small as they were never meant to be that little.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't heard of "Luxpups," but sometimes I wonder why people who want to have teeny tiny micro-sized dogs don't just have hamsters or small rabbits? Honestly, to go through all of the trouble of selectively breeding something that is bound to have health problems and give them shots to keep them from growing, it makes no sense to me when there are already tiny animals you can own.

I would say it would be a lot cheaper, too, but then again being able to flaunt how much you spent on your new status symbol is appealing to some...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I looked them up and some of those dogs looked really freaky. Especially the chihuahuas on the first page... O_O


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Some of their faces are kind of creepy. Weird googly eyes.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen them on Kijiji. Yes, their pups sell for $3000 and up. It's crazy. I think the pics of their puppies have all been photoshopped too. None of them even look like dogs!! They photoshop those pups' eyes to make them look bigger I think.

I heard that these "Teacup" dogs are apparently REALLY popular in East Asia (Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, etc.) because girls love having their dogs in their handbags and such. I personally think it's disgusting but dog breeding in Asia is just.... a mess.

Nobody here even bothers to spay or neuter their pets. You wouldn't believe how many people have looked at me and said "omg, you're evil. You've taken his manhood away!" when I tell them that Cadence is neutered. 

My friend has a 3lb Pom with MKA (equivalent to AKC here) registration from champion lines and she... well, she barely looks like a Pom. All the hype with breeding dogs into tiny purse things is reaaaaalllly disgusting here.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Case in point. I know some poms are 'baby-faced', so to speak but this just looks a bit too hydrocephalic for my tastes. Almost cartoonish.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Almost cartoonish.


That's what they want. Chibi pets.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That "dog" really looks fake. I hope it is. Cartoons do NOT equal real life.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well they have a youtube channel....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca4I6c4OCQA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh My God....How do they breed these dogs?!?!?!?! This is almost inhumane! And I can't believe they're where I live!



> I take my dogs for a walk almost everyday. She loves playing with other dogs regardless of size.


How does one..make this into a good thing?!?! ALMOST everyday...


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know much about toy breeds, but birthing and pregnancy _cannot _ be safe for them, especially with those big heads. Not to mention that the puppies are about half the weight and more of the adult dogs. I can't help but think a lot of their dogs do not make it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> That's what they want. Chibi pets.


Am I a bad person if I say those dogs aren't even cute...?



TheBearCat said:


> I don't know much about toy breeds, but birthing and pregnancy _cannot _ be safe for them, especially with those big heads. Not to mention that the puppies are about half the weight and more of the adult dogs. I can't help but think a lot of their dogs do not make it.


Probably why they're so expensive...
Look on the bright side. If you can't take them for a walk you can put them in one of these:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TheBearCat said:


>



that's terrifying. Id be afraid to get it wet. It might start oozing slime and morph into a demonic horror. it's like...gremlins on crack or something...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't even find these dogs cute. I'm more horrified than any thing.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> that's terrifying. Id be afraid to get it wet. It might start oozing slime and morph into a demonic horror. it's like...gremlins on crack or something...


::: psst :::
When you go to sleep at night, the luxpups will sneak into your room and _eat your eyeballs_...

The Professional in me is thinking these tiny yorkies would be a nightmare to groom...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, they're pretty creepy... They look like stuffed toy animals... But they're real animals...!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> ::: psst :::
> When you go to sleep at night, the luxpups will sneak into your room and _eat your eyeballs_.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm- just some bedding and a Guinea pig cage- won't ever have to walk them. I can dig it...

(I'm being facetious)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

While still way, way too small, at least the dogs in the video don't seem so....bug eyed and bulgy headed


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

That thing looks like a Pokemon!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Saw this ad this morning, price $3800.00. Wish there was some way to stop them.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Why would you want to pay that much for a dog that is so far from breed standard that you can't even show it? There must a ton of idiots lined up around the block just waiting to throw money away. I say just give your money to a local shelter. You'd be doing more good than you would to buy these man-made freaks.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

There are plenty of superficial people in the world who are more interested in a dog as an accessory rather then a pet. They would easy pay 3800 for one.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Bones said:


> There are plenty of superficial people in the world who are more interested in a dog as an accessory rather then a pet. They would easy pay 3800 for one.


Too true. I don't like this kind of marketing of dogs. I have at least one friend who loves her purse dog and treats that girl like she is gold. My friend is in her early 50s - double income no kids. Lots of money to spend (dentals alone with a specialist due to anesthetic risk are terribly expensive). She does admit that this girl (her second) will be her last as her dogs have been emotionally and financially taxing to care for due to the risks that surround them just due to their size. When the topic of the ethics of her decision to purchase these pups has come up she adamantly defends her right to do so - and she is correct.

SOB


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Bones said:


> There are plenty of superficial people in the world who are more interested in a dog as an accessory rather then a pet. They would easy pay 3800 for one.


It's a fancy status symbol that they can tote around in their purse!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It's a fancy status symbol that they can tote around in their purse!


Doubles as a hood orderment.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

In my experience they are not status symbols - they are replacement children and grand-children. I know that amongst some of the younger crowd they might be more of a status symbol, but then so are some of the purebred fighting breeds and for some having many CHs behined a dog seems to be a status symbol as well (yes I know some that compare these things with each other and find those conversations just as offputting).

As I posted, I don't like the marketing of dogs this way. I wish more really understood how much work and expense many can be and valued to dog more for its contribution to their life and the give and take relationship, and that THAT was more the discussion point.

SOB


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> In my experience they are not status symbols - they are replacement children and grand-children. I know that amongst some of the younger crowd they might be more of a status symbol, but then so are some of the purebred fighting breeds and for some having many CHs behined a dog seems to be a status symbol as well (yes I know some that compare these things with each other and find those conversations just as offputting).
> 
> As I posted, I don't like the marketing of dogs this way. I wish more really understood how much work and expense many can be and valued to dog more for its contribution to their life and the give and take relationship, and that THAT was more the discussion point.
> 
> SOB


my issue is not the status symbol thing.

my issue is that...that's not healthy. in fact i would venture that it's extremely unhealthy. anyone breeding dogs that small is a scumbag byb as far as im concerned.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Can anyone find out for sure that they're injecting the dogs with something that prevents them from growing?!?

Maybe there's a way to file a complaint against them with animal control or something. Those dogs are so tiny I wonder how many of them can live a normal and long life


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Can anyone find out for sure that they're injecting the dogs with something that prevents them from growing?!?
> 
> Maybe there's a way to file a complaint against them with animal control or something. Those dogs are so tiny I wonder how many of them can live a normal and long life


They're imported from Korea from what I understand and Korea is notorious for lax animal welfare laws. It's probably why they import.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I was hoping that if it had been confirmed, animal control in canada can go and investigate and perhaps stop them from selling these drugged puppies.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

A lot of females I know want these dogs and I've been trying to make them understand and realize that this is not normal. But there is only so much you can do and say when people want a cute accessory to show off.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Good grief, this is disgusting. I saw an older couple in Petsmart with one of those tiny yorkies. The poor thing was as small as a newborn and shivering violently, this was in August! I thought it was a newborn and was shocked it was out and about, but when I asked it's age they said the dog was 18 months! It couldn't have weighed a pound it was so small. I felt sick in the pit of my stomach, it's disgusting what we humans sometimes do to animals.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't even imagine what kind of "shot" they would give them. I would imagine that part of it at least is probably bunk.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

l2andom said:


> A lot of females I know want these dogs and I've been trying to make them understand and realize that this is not normal. But there is only so much you can do and say when people want a cute accessory to show off.


No thanks. A Dachshund is small enough for me, as small as I'd go probably, and part of the reason I like them is for how hardy they are.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I can't even imagine what kind of "shot" they would give them. I would imagine that part of it at least is probably bunk.


I think it was something injected in them at a very young age so they didnt absorb specific nutrients from their foods to stunt their growth. I also read about someone that developed a dogfood that does the same thing, just not as extreme.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

l2andom said:


> I think it was something injected in them at a very young age so they didnt absorb specific nutrients from their foods to stunt their growth. I also read about someone that developed a dogfood that does the same thing, just not as extreme.


extremely doubtful. it's more likely multi generational runt to runt breedings.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

l2andom said:


> I think it was something injected in them at a very young age so they didnt absorb specific nutrients from their foods to stunt their growth. I also read about someone that developed a dogfood that does the same thing, just not as extreme.


Well, that sounds pretty hinky to me. Until someone figures out what "something" is, I'm gonna just file that part of this debacle under "urban legend".


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

l2andom said:


> I think it was something injected in them at a very young age so they didnt absorb specific nutrients from their foods to stunt their growth. I also read about someone that developed a dogfood that does the same thing, just not as extreme.


I would think it was the runt to runt breeding, too, because of the physical characteristics that have changed from a normal sized dog to one of the lux dogs. Shudder. I can't imagine being able to SAFELY have a dog that small.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

They look like living anime characters.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> In my experience they are not status symbols - they are replacement children and grand-children. I know that amongst some of the younger crowd they might be more of a status symbol, but then so are some of the purebred fighting breeds and for some having many CHs behined a dog seems to be a status symbol as well (yes I know some that compare these things with each other and find those conversations just as offputting).
> 
> As I posted, I don't like the marketing of dogs this way. I wish more really understood how much work and expense many can be and valued to dog more for its contribution to their life and the give and take relationship, and that THAT was more the discussion point.
> 
> SOB


IMO I'm not that bothered by the fact that it's a status symbol (mainly explaining a reason why someone would even think of owning one of these dogs) even though it is annoying. What really sickens me is the fact that there's no way these dogs can be healthy and live quality lives. 

I couldn't care less if someone uses their healthy working/show dog to show off and brag about how many titles they've one. I may not particularly get along with a person that's so vain they need to constantly show off, nor do I care if someone feels the need to replace children or other loved ones with dogs, but they're not doing their dog any harm.


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Sadly, these aren't the only ones.

www.affordablepup.com is another one who sells these poor things for huge amounts of money.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

A MICRO Teacup? Really?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a breeder site in Oregon that just infuriates me! They are PROUD of what they are doing - their dogs are ugly, they are making up breeds, the pups look pitiful and they are no doubt puppy mill! http://www.toyminiaussies.com/puppies4sale.htm


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Here is a breeder site in Oregon that just infuriates me! They are PROUD of what they are doing - their dogs are ugly, they are making up breeds, the pups look pitiful and they are no doubt puppy mill! http://www.toyminiaussies.com/puppies4sale.htm


Oh my god. What happened to this dog?
http://www.toyminiaussies.com/puppies4sale-pow.htm "Pumpkins Goldman" ahh and the second puppy is worse.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I KNOW! Isn't that just the most pitiful thing you've seen?


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

Some of the puppies look ok, but some look seriously sick/poorly bred. A couple have bulging eyes and they are so tiny?! Why?!

Also, is it a common practice for breeders to euthanize deaf puppies?
http://www.toyminiaussies.com/aussiecolor.htm "Double Merle White"


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well most breeders are smart enough not to breed merle x merle. It really sickens me that people breed merle to merle then go and euthanize the defective puppies. You pretty much know going into it that you're going to get deaf or blind puppies if you do that.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

'Teacup Aussies'? What the heck?!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

WTF? This just made me laugh.



> did get vindication of not blindly following "breed standards set by someone.. " the pomeranian used to be a 40lb SLED dog, and "they (that someone somewhere)" decided it should be a 10" house dog. But in selectively breeding to make it smaller "they" didn't change its energy level, temperment or hair.. so have an extremely high energy sled dog now kept indoors as a lap dog, without exercize and too much hair for indoor temperatures.??? any wonder why pomeranians are hyper???


OMG who would want a high energy little dog? LOL

Also the logic just doesn't follow.... She repeatedly argues against people 'randomly changing the breed' to the show whims (which I can agree with) but yet has NO problem randomly changing the Aussie from a useful working dog to a dog smaller than my papillons? 

Breed for show = bad.

Breed solely for ridiculously shrunken size and 'blue eyed tris' = fine.

Someone explain that to me cause I don't get it.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I found this 

http://www.barkrescue.net/teacup.htm

Very good read very informational. Nothing about any special injections. More about that the dog just never finished developing and its basically a premature baby its whole life. From soft spots on the skull for the length of its life, easily broken bones, and only living for a few years. I mean it really is a tragedy.

What I found awful as well was most of the people who got these dogs were unaware of these conditions and never thought it to be harmful or wrong since it wasn't "illegal" So people were really not understanding what it is they were condoning by purchasing the animal or any idea how bad it was for the dog. It is unfair to assume someone bought these dogs with the intent of wanting a "accessories" sometimes people are just uneducated. 

Surely there has to be a way to stop this type of breeding, They can't be accepted to any kind of legitimate breeding category cause they don't match any requirements that really make a dog a dog, the dwarf cat is not on the cat breed as reputable breed because of it's innability to use it's legs in the manor ANY cat can do. These dogs can't are perpetually born disabled. That can't meet any kind of standard. Something must be done T_T


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow those toy aussies look like Pap and or Chi mixes.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow those toy aussies look like Pap and or Chi mixes.


Yeah they look like really bizarre, overly bug eyed papillon mixes. Ick. 

From a quote:



> Standard breeders can get a TOY once in awhile from a STANDARD TO STANDARD breeding, because of the genes of the LITTLE BLUE DOG.. I look at standard aussies and see the looks and traits of COLLIE, Burnese Mt Dog, and have seen an "aussie" that looked like a merle St Bernard. I look at minis and see looks and traits of the border collie, shelties. even Corgi. I do not knowingly use a dog from non-registered "mini/toy" aussies in my toy aussie program.......... but with the toys and though their offspring,* I admittedly see traits, looks - characteristics of the poodle, pomeranian, papilion, who knows what else.*.


but yet...



> WE DO NOT CROSS BREED, and have purchased all breeding stock from KNOWN breeders with National lines, .. BUT WE KNOW THAT ALL AUSSIES - Even the standards were CROSSBRED with the LITTLE BLUE DOG and something else at some point.


Nice...



> d. I had always thought I was a "cat" person as the large dogs were 'OK" outside companions/guards.. , but were overwhelming/dirty smelly in the house, and small dogs (chihuahua, shit zus, etc) were too hyper "fru fru", needed too much maintenance (more hair care than I get) were YIPPY, PIDDLY, scared or aggressive, with too many health issues - .. with "tootsie" I found out I was a dog person, just a small "SMART" healthy type" dog person.


I've decided she's insane to be honest. And the use of CAPS and "quotes" is obnoxious.

Also have to laugh at the repeated mention that aussies were crossed with collies. No sh!t, that's why they're in the collie family. they came from collie type dogs it's no wonder they look like collies and BCs and share similar health issues like collie eye! 

Yeah I'm procrastinating.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

> did get vindication of not blindly following "breed standards set by someone.. " the pomeranian used to be a 40lb SLED dog, and "they (that someone somewhere)" decided it should be a 10" house dog. But in selectively breeding to make it smaller "they" didn't change its energy level, temperment or hair.. so have an extremely high energy sled dog now kept indoors as a lap dog, without exercize and too much hair for indoor temperatures.??? any wonder why pomeranians are hyper???


She also does not understand Pom history. There were large 'Spitz' dogs. There were also the toy 'Pomeranian Melitaie' - a small (tiny) dog that looked like the Spitz dogs. These two types were interbred to bring down the size of the larger and create the small dog that we know as the Pomeranian.

It was not only 'selective' breeding that was used, but crossbreeding as well. 

"Toy Dogs and Their Ancestors" delves into this thoroughly, and it is as well mentioned in some of the other old dog books of that era.

http://chestofbooks.com/animals/dogs/Toy-Dogs-Ancestor/Chapter-XI-Pomeranians.html

_"The Pomeranian is one of the oldest breeds. I have traced him back in perfect shape to 400 B.C., as will be seen by the accompanying illustrations from Greek vases. Before this, he existed in the Archaic period of Greek art (anything beyond 800 B.C.). The original colour was cream or white.

The name "Pomeranian " is quite erroneous. From Greece I have traced the dogs on to the Roman Empire, and thence all through Italy to France and Germany. "Melitaie" was the name by which the Greeks called them.

Models of a "Pomeranian" dog and a "Maltese" dog of the conventional type were dug up at Fayyum in Egypt, and date from about 200 B.C. There is no evidence to show whether these breeds were imported from Malta or exported there from Egypt."_

SOB


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Robins song said:


> BUYERS BEWARE!!!!!
> Use caution when purchasing a puppy from LUX PUP’s , Michelle ( Hwayeon Lee).
> Anyone considering purchasing a puppy or adult dog from Lux Pup from Canada or South Korea.
> Michelle ( Hwayeon Lee) owner of Lux Pup, is very dishonest and has stolen my money.
> ...


I dont understand why any one would buy from them for breeding? DO you show your dogs? Id assume no since these dogs are way to small and frankly disgusting looking. So other wise (just going off what I know) you dont do much better,


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Robins song said:


> Again, The Yorkshire Terrier breed standard is 4 to 7 pounds. The male that I purchased is 4 lbs, he is not an extreme Yorkshire Terrier.


and that's the only thing you care about? What about the rest of the standard?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL he's head to toe standard... except where he's not.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Robins song said:


> Whatever, I was simply trying to warn others about how Lux Pup is doing people. So to everyone else out there please be careful if you decide to purchase a puppy from them!


Which is why this thread was made, almost a year ago.

Any responsible person, would know not to buy from this company. Id assume a responsible breeder, such as your self (  ) would have known better also


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Ugh, it makes me sad looking at those puppies. They're not even cute! 
Here's another "breeder" that I found while looking up teacup puppies. http://www.boutiqueteacuppuppies.com/catalog/new-puppies/baby-pebbles--precious-micro-teacup-french-bulldog-tiniest-french-bulldog-puppy--505.html 
Reading they're "Beware of the Troll" page was kind of entertaining. lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MusherChic said:


> Reading they're "Beware of the Troll" page was kind of entertaining. lol


Ha, they're all just jealous!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Robins song said:


> Okay, so I obviously made a mistake, but people like yourself makes it hard for others to get the word out without being slammed. I will not be posting here again. Thanks Tankstar for all your help and consideration !


Sorry you feel that way.

When you start your first post talking about buying from a terrible breeder, and want(ed) to use one of their dogs as a stud. doesnt make a good first impression. Its a open forum, with tons of opinions, you need tough skin for. I guess its best to leave if you cant handle different opinions from all over.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

*faceplam* 

While reading this thread a co-worker walked by and saw that poofy excuse for a dog on the first page and said "Oh that's so cute, is that your dog?" Not worth really explaining the tragedy of that dog to her, but I just minimized the browser to show her my desktop and MY dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank dog someone warned me because I was definitely going to purchase from them. I mean, look at the structure of these dogs. Clearly healthy.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Really??? It smacks of online puppy mill to me. I can't believe people still want to buy dogs online, sight unseen.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

indiana said:


> Oh my god. What happened to this dog?
> http://www.toyminiaussies.com/puppies4sale-pow.htm "Pumpkins Goldman" ahh and the second puppy is worse.


"Parti colored" Aussies? Really???????????????????


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Robins song said:


> Yorkshire Terrier American Kennel Club standard is 4 to 7 lbs. The Yorkie that I perchased is 4 lbs. He is not an extreme Yorkie. Thanks


But wouldn't you carefully research pedigrees before choosing a potential breeding dog? Why would you have bought from this source to begin with?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adustgerm said:


> Really??? It smacks of online puppy mill to me. I can't believe people still want to buy dogs online, sight unseen.


Methinks irony escapes you.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just threw up in my mouth a little. I'm disqusted. That should not be legal.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

:/ . . . 

The thing is, I know quite a few people that would look at these dogs and go 'awwwww! I want one!'. Maybe its why people go and get puppies and then when the pup grows, they return it. I guess this is a way of getting a puppy that will stay a puppy. 

Personally, it makes me sick.


----------

